# Big Scary Show's Gruesome Giveaway rules now posted!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The contest in now live. Make sure you become a fan of the show in order to get the trivia question and have a chance to win cool stuff from Screamline Studios...

https://www.facebook.com/BigScaryShow


----------

